
BBEdit is turning 25 - mvexel
https://merch.barebones.com/
======
flarg
Seems like the biggest advantage of Macs is not the OS, or the hardware but
the unique and powerful software provided by 3rd parties (heavy Linux and Win7
user)

~~~
tracker1
You get a unixy environment, with pretty nice UI defaults, and applications
that are generally also very consistent in terms of usability.

That said, I do use it a lot, but almost all the applications I use daily are
cross platform (MS Teams, VS Code, Node, Chrome, etc). 8 years ago, I never
thought two of my favorite apps to work with would be MS written apps using
Electron (Chrome) that actually are nice to use.

------
mvexel
Not much better but there's a press release also.
[https://www.barebones.com/company/press/bbedit_25_anniversar...](https://www.barebones.com/company/press/bbedit_25_anniversary.html)

------
scelerat
BBEdit’s multi file regex search and diff tools are great and so is the file
browser, which is why I keep it around even though I do nearly all my actual
editing in MacVim

~~~
hboon
What's nicer about BBEdit's diff-ing than MacVim's?

~~~
scelerat
A few things:

1\. A third pane which shows a summary of all the diffs between the two
compared files. It's point-and-clickable, and has a point-and-click bi-
directional Apply button to apply changes in either direction. Easy to arrow-
key through the changes and apply the changes from the keyboard, too.

2\. Character level diff -- not just different lines but will also show you
characters which have changed.

3\. Directory level diff shows files which have changed on a per-directory
basis

BBedit integrates very easily with command line tools with the 'bbedit' and
'bbdiff' commands, so you can use it with difftool-type commands.

[https://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/bbedit11.html](https://www.barebones.com/products/bbedit/bbedit11.html)

~~~
hboon
Hmm, ok. Check out vim's `diffthis` and [https://github.com/tpope/vim-
fugitive](https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive) if you haven't. It sounds
like it does the same thing. I'm suggesting this because you already use
MacVim, so you'd get your familiar buffers and keystrokes, among other things.

------
wkearney99
Does it still "suck less"?

I loved that ad tag line they used back in the 90's.

Shame it's only on MacOS. Notepad++ manages to handle a lot of my text editing
needs pretty well lately.

------
classichasclass
Still using old school Carbon and classic BBEdit Lite on my Power Macs. No
other text editor ever came close.

------
mvexel
I don't think there was an article, hence the link to a merch page, sorry
about that.

I was a BBEdit user in the late 90s / early 00s. Interesting to see they are
still around. I thought it was a magnificent editor at the time.

------
uptime
I still use it daily on my mac. I use vi in the terminal and vscode more and
more, but I find myself with bbedit open too. I wish it had md and rst
renderers built in, but i still love it.

~~~
ascarter
Markdown support is built in (see Markup -> Preview in BBEdit)

~~~
perilunar
Thanks for that! Never knew that worked.

